# Cruiser (24") BMX-Race



## johannes.fink (29. April 2013)

Hallo,

Gibts hier auch BMX- Cruiser fahrer?
Suche nun schon länger 24" Laufräder für mein GT.

Hat jemand Ahnung wo ich da was halbwegs vernünftiges auftreiben kann?


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. April 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre einen BMX Cruiser, allerdings in 26" aber auch von GT.
Laufräder findest Du am besten bei ebay.com oder neuere bei GT. Die haben auch ein 24" BMX im Angebot ( http://www.gtbicycles.com/deu/2013/bikes/bmx/race ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johannes.fink (1. Mai 2013)

Danke GT-Sassy!
War schon mal hilfreich.

Aber hat jemand erfahrung mit diversen Laufrad bzw. Felgenherstellern wie z.b.:
Bombshell, Global Racing, Sinz, Excess, Alienation oder was es da sonst noch für Hersteller gibt.


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (2. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab in meinem BMX Premium Felgen mit  einer Odysey Nabe und kann diese nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## .SoulRider. (6. Juni 2013)

johannes.fink schrieb:


> Danke GT-Sassy!
> War schon mal hilfreich.
> 
> Aber hat jemand erfahrung mit diversen Laufrad bzw. Felgenherstellern wie z.b.:
> Bombshell, Global Racing, Sinz, Excess, Alienation oder was es da sonst noch fÃ¼r Hersteller gibt.



Hi Johannes,

da hast Du schon fast alle Hersteller aufgezÃ¤hlt die KomplettrÃ¤der anbieten 
Als erstes mÃ¼sste man wissen was Du mit deinem Cruiser vor hast, Du hast zwar in der Ãberschrift " Cruiser (24") BMX-Race" geschrieben, nichts desto trotz mÃ¶chte ich einfach nachfragen. Da diese LaufrÃ¤der alle fÃ¼r den BMX Race Einsatz bestimmt sind und aus diesem Grund eine Unsaubere Fahrweise sehr schnell mit SchlÃ¤gen danken werden.

Da ich dein Ridelevel natÃ¼rlich nicht kenne weise ich einfach mal darauf hin. Bitte nicht krumm nehmen 

Der nÃ¤chste Punkt ist, was mÃ¶chtest Du ausgeben? Da der gÃ¼nstigste LRS bei ca. â¬ 250.00 liegt und es dann sehr schnell Richtung â¬ 500.00 geht.

Wenn Du mehr wissen mÃ¶chtest meld Dich einfach.

Und als Orientierung kannst Du ja mal bei mir online vorbeischauen


----------



## johannes.fink (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Holger!

Danke für deine Hilfe!
Ich habe allerdings mittlerweile einen gebrauchten Laufradsatz mit DXR Naben gekauft zu einem super Preis.

Mein Ridelevel ist absoluter beginner  

Und Übrigens super Bikestore!.......Habe lange im Net gesucht und mich schlau gemacht, aber auf deinen Shop bin ich nie gestoßen.

Gruß
Johannes


----------

